# Make the new "ribbon" optional in the setup



## MikeSp (Mar 2, 2010)

I strongly dislike the new "ribbon" in the graphic user interface of the Premiere DVR's -- finding it annoying, wasting part of the screen, is distracting AND when doing a search, when I get carried away with going up with the cursor, having the cursor jump into the ribbon and then sometimes it tries to load that program...grrrrr.

The old GUI works well when selected BUT does not have all of the features for which I upgraded to the Premiere.

I would love to see a firmware upgrade in which the ribbon is made optional in part of the menu.

YMMV, of course

MikeSp


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

:up::up: This has my vote!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I agree. Even though I am using a TiVo HD and not a Premier, I still have to deal with the ribbon when using TiVo search. Not only do I never use it, it slows down the loading of the menu. 

Dump it or give us the option to dump it ourselves.


----------



## kg4cna (Oct 15, 2010)

:up:


A~


----------

